
What the hell is going on? - jseliger
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/05/what-in-the-hell-is-going-on.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+marginalrevolution%2Ffeed+%28Marginal+Revolution%29
======
Kristine1975
_> a feminized culture allergic to most forms of violence_

Since when is Hillary Clinton allergic to most forms of violence? She
supported the invasion of Iraq in 2003 for example. Angela Merkel in Germany
leads a party that wants the German military to wage more wars overseas. And
the leaders of the right-wing parties AfD (Germany) and Front National
(France) are Frauke Petry and Marine LePen, respectively. Two women.

 _> no one talks about the “Bernie sisters,”_

Which doesn't mean they don't exist.

 _> What percentage of men are brutes anyway? Let’s hope we don’t find out._

I disagree. I _want_ to find out, because facts are always better than
prejudices.

Also what's with the gender essentialism ("feminized culture")?

~~~
gruez
Anyone care to explain why this is being downvoted?

~~~
Pica_soO
Too much uncomfortable truth. Many people here dislike viewing alternate
reality's.

------
WalterSear
Or we could simply make it easier for people to actually prosper, by clawing
back the world and it's economy from the one percent, and men wouldn't have
nearly as much going wrong in their lives, and they wouldn't miss the 'good
old days'.

Their reaction is to the state of their whole world, not just some mild social
disenfranchisement. Given, there are many people who don't actually realize
this.

------
Chris2048
Nice narrative, shame about the facts.

